# Big goofy Rottie pup!!



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

Here's an update on Bear....he's 9 months old and pushing about 110-115 pounds and not done growing O_O!!! He's a big dumb goofy boy, but oh so sweet with his family !!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

He is handsome.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I love Rotties! He's very pretty. :happy:


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Bear has turned out to be a very handsome boy!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Bear is very handsome!


----------

